# Drum To Disc Conversion



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

I want to convert my B13 drum brakes to disc brakes by using the setup from another nissan with back disc brakes. Can anyone tell me what car I shoud get them off, of. And are you able to list all the parts needed for the complete conversion?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

too bad your so far away, I have everythign you'd need. You're probably gonna get hammered by the search nazis for not searching on this topic, but to answer your question quickly, you'll need to get the disks set up off a se-r, and you'll need the e-brake cable too.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

thats right , you need both rear hubs with calipers and discs, and both the e-brake cables.,also you will need to replace the brake hoses.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

by the way i see you have a sunny gts? is that a b13 chassis and if so do you have any pics of your car ?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a word of advice, I know someone who did this to his B13 and he didn't feel like it was worth the money. He was an avid autocrosser and thought it might be a good idea, but he decided in the end all he relly needed was the NX2000 upgrade to the front brakes. Not to make you not do something you want, but just sharing what he learned.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Additionally, if you do put the rear discs on you might want to upgrade the Master Cylinder to the one that is found on 4 disc B13's. Nobody ever does that, but if you ask me, Nissan put a different one on for a reason, and it's not because they liked the added cost of using two different MC's on these cars.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanx for your comments. I was suppose to pics of my car up for the longest time but I have never gotten around to actually taking the pics but I will deffinitly try and work on it.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I used an altima 1994 master cylinder with no ABS, they have the porportioning valves attached. This worked well with the Front NX2000 setup and rear disc. Use stainless lines for hard pedal and no fade. You need the spindles, brakelines, Ebrake cables. The only hard part is removing the spindles, I had to burn mine out, so you may need to remove the links as well. The pins in the spindle are a real bitch, I used a sledge and used new pins from Nissan. Get new locking nuts also.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

check out the link to my write up on ad22vf 4 wheel disc conversion
-dave

brake swap


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

do i need to replace the master clynder also? 

i have a full set of everything from the se-r to put on to my car, but i need to kno if i need to change the master clynder to the one from the se-r. Also what is a very good replacement for the rotors because the rotors on that se-r are shot. I need new ones, and might as well get some for the front as well.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Again, you don't HAVE to switch it out, but here's the deal: Nissan put the AD7HA rear discs on NX's, SE-R's and any B13 that has ABS has those same rear discs. Now, whether it was the standard issue CL18VD front discs fround on all B13's, or it was the AD18VE's on the SE-R or the AD22VF's on the NX, all three had the same MC cyldiner bore of 22.22mm (7/8"). The only thing different between ABS and non ABS was the proportioning valves, they are built into the MC on non ABS and they are seperate on ABS cars (hence the ABS system controlling the valves electronically). The MC found on non ABS B13's that only had the CL18VD front discs and the LT18C drums on back either had the 20.64mm (13/16") cylinder bore or the 19.05mm (3/4"). The latter one being found only on E models. Additionally, the reducing ratio is different amongst the various configurations. So, again, ask yourself, did Nissan go through all this hassle because any single MC will work for the various brake setups? No, they used different ones for each setup because they had to so that car would stop safely. So you have to decide for yourself, but I'd recommend that a person use the right OEM Nissan MC for the setup. So if you're putting an SE-R setup on, use the MC from an SE-R, if you're putting an NX setup on, put an NX MC in. If you're just putting the rear discs on and leaving the front stock, put the right MC for that configuration.


----------

